# South Bend Turret Tailstock...



## michael.kitko (Mar 1, 2018)

So, I just picked this up from a guy here in CT. I read they aren't that accurate and they are usually pretty wobbly compared to the normal tailstock. Anyways, this one appears tight and is in decent shape, so I picked it up. 

I was wondering if anyone else has one of these and can save me a little time. I am missing the handle and bar to operate it. If anyone could give me the measurements, that would be incredibly helpful.

Furthermore, I am pulling it apart to inspect why it is a little stiff and seen as how I can't find any pictures of the internals, I figured I'd post them up for people for future reference.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMF (Mar 1, 2018)

Here is the diagram for it.


----------



## michael.kitko (Mar 1, 2018)

Thank you. I found a partial of that, but it was missing a bunch of part names. Again, thank you.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.kitko (Mar 2, 2018)

Here it is all broken down. I didn't take the taper pin out of the shaft, figuring it wasn't needed for this clean up.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.kitko (Mar 2, 2018)

I need to replace the felts in the head and for the shaft. Overall, it is in good shape. I will need to read up on fitting it to my lathe and from what I know that is going to be fun. I haven't quite remembered to measure the bores, to see if they are actually 5/8" or not, but my guess is they are. If not centered, they did make it so the head can be twisted off canter and line up with the spindle, which it was when I first disassembled it.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------

